# I'd like an M-Edge Kindle 3 Cover Sneak Peak (please!)



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I understand that the actual covers won't be available until after M-Edge actually gets their hands on a Kindle 3... but I sure would like to see a teaser of what the covers will look like!  Pretty please?


----------



## a7dk (Jan 17, 2010)

Me too! I had the touring sleeve for my kindle 2 (until it got stolen  )

Can't wait for the kindle 3 & covers!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to see what M-edge offers also.  I hope they're listening.


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

I am also interested but more as to when?  Is M-Edge planning to have covers available at launch or 1, 2 or 4 weeks later?  Been holding off ordering a cover but may not be able to if M-Edge release is way out.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

The tuff luv covers(they have preorders) show up as having a leadtime of a month, after the Kindle has been shipped out to the Public. I guess all cover manufacturers would take approximately as much time.

Ordered myself a sleeve from Etsy as stopgap till i can decide on the covers.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

cbb77 said:


> I am also interested but more as to when? Is M-Edge planning to have covers available at launch or 1, 2 or 4 weeks later? Been holding off ordering a cover but may not be able to if M-Edge release is way out.


My guess is probably not for a week or two after the release - since they are also waiting for their K3s. I'm sure they have prototypes ready but need to do some quality checks. (Which is good.)


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

We appreciate everyone's interest in seeing our latest products for the new Amazon Kindle!  We will announce many of our Kindle 3 accessories on our website this Thursday, 8/26.  We'll post an update here to let you know when they're up.  We're excited for everyone to see our new products!

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> We appreciate everyone's interest in seeing our latest products for the new Amazon Kindle! We will announce many of our Kindle 3 accessories on our website this Thursday, 8/26. We'll post an update here to let you know when they're up. We're excited for everyone to see our new products!
> 
> Take Care,
> Jackie
> Team M-Edge


Yay! I am looking forward to this!!! (Can we order on Thursday too?)


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

Yay! I hope a newyorker cover shows up, or something equally catchy! Lol


----------

